# Prem Techs



## flyboy12684 (Aug 3, 2013)

I wanted to see if there is any premise techs in this forum other than I? I wanted to get information about the field. Thanks!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

First you have to tell us what a "Premise Technician" is. :001_huh:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

flyboy12684 said:


> I wanted to see if there is any premise techs in this forum other than I? I wanted to get information about the field. Thanks!


AT&T Uverse Prem Tech? If so, I was a CST for AT&T and know a little about it.


----------

